# Reggae, Ska



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

As of late, most of my listening has been focused around reggae, dub, and ska (as in the old Jamaican stuff - I'm not really interested in English and American ska-influenced pop), as they're genres I've always loved but never been fully immersed in. I always owned many records by Prince Buster and Bob Marley, but recently have found a similar love for Lee Scratch Perry (Super Ape is a current favourite), King Tubby, Barrington Levy (or his earlier material at least), and have become quite convinced that although their parts are often simple, the Barrett brothers are among the greatest, most tight and effective rhythm sections I've ever heard - and in Aston's case, his bass-lines are so effective because he knows where he needs to put the gaps, it really seems like as long as he knows where the spaces have to go, he doesn't need anything other than chord tones to create a beautiful line which is equal parts fragmented and satisfyingly fluid.

Considering their popularity, I'm sort of surprised there isn't a more active discussion on these genres, having checked the last couple of pages. I love this music all the more for the fact that it's basically the only middle ground I have with my friends, who don't like to listen casually to the same stuff I do (with one or two exceptions) - so at the risk of sounding pretentiously grandiose, it's music which I'd describe as unifying (at least in my circle of friends). What's the general consensus here on ska and its derivative genres?


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

******, I quite agree. I consider myself a casual listener to Reggae - as I am to most musical genres (except classical, that's special). I feel lucky to have lived in an age when the so called 'Pop Charts' had real meaning - i.e. records bought by the public - when it was not unusual to turn on the radio and hear Jimmy Cliff or Toots and the Maytals alongside Frank Sinatra or Dolly Parton or The Supremes. Those days are gone, and the diversity is gone. Such a tragedy. Music has become so stratified.

I have 'Reggae Days' when only Reggae will hit the spot. I don't dance much, but Reggae (and a few drinks) will get me onto the floor.

Anyway, first reggae single I ever bought -






And the next - no, I wasn't a skinhead.






Be warned, I shall probably overstay my welcome in this thread.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds very much like me, some days it's reggae or nothing, and same as yourself, reggae and ska's the only stuff that'll get me up, the syncopations and ventilated rhythms do it, I think - it's not just a relentless pounding "boom" on every single beat. I think Toots and the Maytals are touring in September or something, looking forwards to going to see them.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

****** said:


> As of late, most of my listening has been focused around reggae, dub, and ska (as in the old Jamaican stuff - I'm not really interested in English and American ska-influenced pop), as they're genres I've always loved but never been fully immersed in. I always owned many records by Prince Buster and Bob Marley, but recently have found a similar love for Lee Scratch Perry (Super Ape is a current favourite), King Tubby, Barrington Levy (or his earlier material at least), and have become quite convinced that although their parts are often simple, the Barrett brothers are among the greatest, most tight and effective rhythm sections I've ever heard - and in Aston's case, his bass-lines are so effective because he knows where he needs to put the gaps, it really seems like as long as he knows where the spaces have to go, he doesn't need anything other than chord tones to create a beautiful line which is equal parts fragmented and satisfyingly fluid.
> 
> Considering their popularity, I'm sort of surprised there isn't a more active discussion on these genres, having checked the last couple of pages. I love this music all the more for the fact that it's basically the only middle ground I have with my friends, who don't like to listen casually to the same stuff I do (with one or two exceptions) - so at the risk of sounding pretentiously grandiose, it's music which I'd describe as unifying (at least in my circle of friends). What's the general consensus here on ska and its derivative genres?


I've never been much into reggae but I always liked Bob Marley and UB40 enough to not dislike them. Some of it is really nice even. But the only reggae I've always really liked is Linton Kwesi Johnson's dub reggae. Great poet also.






I also recognize what you say about reggae as 'middle ground'. Reggae is what me and my youngest daughter agree on when tuning in to internet radio.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I might add that I have flamenco days the way you seem to have reggae days...
It's the other genre I use my internet radio for.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It always has the aura of weed and wild sex surround that Reggae / Ska music , at least in my neck of the woods


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

Casebearer, can't believe I've never listened to Linton Johnson, it's great stuff, thanks for sharing. Don't know what it is about reggae, I've met many people that aren't really into it, but never anyone that outright dislikes it - no one seems to complain if it's playing!


Pugg said:


> It always has the aura of weed and wild sex surround that Reggae / Ska music , at least in my neck of the woods


Same over here. And I always find it funny how people seem to suddenly develop a Jamaican patois when they're singing along to reggae


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

Any thoughts on ska punk? I've never delved into reggae but I did listen to a lot of ska punk such as Operation Ivy and Leftover Crack in my teenage years. I don't see any reason to lump that in with "English and American ska-influenced pop" because by its very nature, punk is designed to fight against pop.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

****** said:


> As of late, most of my listening has been focused around reggae, dub, and ska (as in the old Jamaican stuff - I'm not really interested in English and American ska-influenced pop), as they're genres I've always loved but never been fully immersed in. I always owned many records by Prince Buster and Bob Marley, but recently have found a similar love for Lee Scratch Perry (Super Ape is a current favourite), King Tubby, Barrington Levy (or his earlier material at least), and have become quite convinced that although their parts are often simple, the Barrett brothers are among the greatest, most tight and effective rhythm sections I've ever heard - and in Aston's case, his bass-lines are so effective because he knows where he needs to put the gaps, it really seems like as long as he knows where the spaces have to go, he doesn't need anything other than chord tones to create a beautiful line which is equal parts fragmented and satisfyingly fluid.
> 
> Considering their popularity, I'm sort of surprised there isn't a more active discussion on these genres, having checked the last couple of pages. I love this music all the more for the fact that it's basically the only middle ground I have with my friends, who don't like to listen casually to the same stuff I do (with one or two exceptions) - so at the risk of sounding pretentiously grandiose, it's music which I'd describe as unifying (at least in my circle of friends). What's the general consensus here on ska and its derivative genres?


Couple of recs from me.... if you like 70 roots, Johnny Clarke is wonderful, try Authorised Rockers, a compilation of two whole albums. But don't discount British reggae - check out Forces of Victory by Linton Kwesi Johnson. Awesome rhythm section and vocals and everything!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not a great fan of the genre but recently I've listened with pleasure Slim Smith. Great singer.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

norman bates said:


> I'm not a great fan of the genre but recently I've listened with pleasure Slim Smith. Great singer.


Didn't know about this old style reggae. Nice, it almost has the same feel as doo-wap.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

hope I am on the right thread I love DAT by pluto shervington, let your yeah be yeah by the Pioneers, wild world by Jimmy Cliff,double barrel by Dave and Ansel Collins,The Liquidator by Harry J and the Allstars, I can see clearly now by Johnny Nash(which I think was written by jimmy cliff} and johnny reggae by the piglets (not sure if the last one is applicable}


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Pugg said:


> It always has the aura of weed and wild sex surround that Reggae / Ska music , at least in my neck of the woods


It does; and that is exactly the appeal of it


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

clockworkmurderer said:


> Any thoughts on ska punk? I've never delved into reggae but I did listen to a lot of ska punk such as Operation Ivy and Leftover Crack in my teenage years. I don't see any reason to lump that in with "English and American ska-influenced pop" because by its very nature, punk is designed to fight against pop.


I've heard a few ska-punk bands and have enjoyed the music for what it is, but I don't really ever find myself in the mood for it, if I'm honest. And as endearing as I find the rebellious spirit of punk, I feel like over the decades, it became absorbed by the establishment in a similar way to traditional rock music, so it feels to me as though it's been castrated and is left being not much more than an impotent relic of times gone by, just another optional aesthetic for popular music. But in its original context, I do enjoy some punk, and there are times when ska-punk does hit the spot. And by the way, I felt like I'd heard Operation Ivy before and listened to their stuff on Youtube. Turns out I am familiar, and I like th stuff - but I have to be in a much different mood for it compared with the mood I'm generally in if I feel like enjoying some old Jamaican ska.



juliante said:


> Couple of recs from me.... if you like 70 roots, Johnny Clarke is wonderful, try Authorised Rockers, a compilation of two whole albums. But don't discount British reggae - check out Forces of Victory by Linton Kwesi Johnson. Awesome rhythm section and vocals and everything!


Since I heard of him quite recently, I've enjoyed Johnson a lot. I've found it too easy to disregard British acts, since it seems more difficult to find something "authentic" that came from somewhere other than Jamaica, I think largely because I feel that ska and reggae (but ESPECIALLY reggae, due to its strong connection with the very unique and curious Rastafari movement) go beyond being musical genres in that there is somewhat of a strong anthropological element to them. I like the stuff that feels like it's a document of a unique, interesting social environment, socio-economic environment, and the resulting unique religious beliefs. But I need to search more for non-Jamaican ska and reggae, I feel like I probably am denying myself some great material, especially after hearing Linton Kwesi Johnson.
And thanks for the recommendations.


norman bates said:


> I'm not a great fan of the genre but recently I've listened with pleasure Slim Smith. Great singer.


Enjoyed the discovery of Slim Smith, thanks! Never hears him before, although I feel like I've known his name a while.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

****** said:


> . I've found it too easy to disregard British acts, since it seems more difficult to find something "authentic" that came from somewhere other than Jamaica, I think largely because I feel that ska and reggae (but ESPECIALLY reggae, due to its strong connection with the very unique and curious Rastafari movement) go beyond being musical genres in that there is somewhat of a strong anthropological element to them. I like the stuff that feels like it's a document of a unique, interesting social environment, socio-economic environment, and the resulting unique religious beliefs. But I need to search more for non-Jamaican ska and reggae, I feel like I probably am denying myself some great material, especially after hearing Linton Kwesi Johnson.
> And thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> Yes I do connect with that - 70 Roots Reggae has it all. But don't forget, the likes of LKJ were born in Jamaica and do bring that into their music. But no, LKJ is no Rasta - he was much more concerned with realities for black British living under Margaret Thatcher's govt... so Africa and Jah are not a big part of his lyrics. But a strong link to 70s roots in the desire to empower black people...truth, rights and justice. Check out LKJ in dub as well.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

I think you've hit the nail on the head about why I find LKJ so appealing - the music isn't an insipid facsimile of some of the music that came before it, and even though it comes from a different geographical space, it has the same message of justice that I find so appealing in roots reggae (as interesting and fun as it is to hear Bob shout "Jah!", the whole "God is a living man" thing is where the Rastas lose me, but the message that lies beneath all the amusing religious buzzwords I think is a universally felt one - and by the way, I don't mean to sound disrespectful of the Rasta's beliefs and system of values). I look forwards to delving much more into LKJ, that material seems to have all of what I love about reggae and dub music.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sad to hear about the passing of Prince Buster today (or more accurately now, yesterday). The man's body might not move anymore, but he lives on through his records - what a hard man fe dead. Planning a celebration of his life and work with my cousin, who loves the music as much as me - we'll see how many hours it takes us to get through all my CDs and vinyls.
http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/latestnews/Ska-legend-Prince-Buster-has-died


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Not Reggae.. but close enough.

*Explainer - Lorraine *






I was going to give a 'Mature listeners only' warning, but changed my mind. It's in the mind of the beholder.

*Explainer - Park It *






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

